

Stanford Takes Away A Grad's MBA Degree - philip1209
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140305192417-17970806-stanford-takes-away-a-grad-s-mba-degree?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
madengr
Obviously he had good enough grades to complete Stanford's MBA program,
despite doctoring his grades from Harvard. Methinks Stanford is just pissed
that a flunky got through their program.

~~~
IvyMike
Stanford has to protect the integrity of their program, and I'm sure one of
the biggest concerns was discouraging future applicants from lying.

If they let him keep his degree, they're sending a message that as long as
your lie holds up for a couple of years, it's all good.

~~~
chrismcb
"your lie holds up for a couple of years, it's all good"... well in a way it
is. First off it wasn't like he was repeatedly lying, so it wasn't like it
needed to "hold up for a couple of years" But as a business, if someone
received a degree from a major university, would I care what grade he got in
high school? Or if he lied about his high school grade? It just seems to me
they want to say "no he really doesn't have a degree... yeah he earned it, we
gave it to him, but we took it back, so we aren't really associated with him."

